

Customer Lifetime Value techniques: be careful with cohort analysis - pospischil
http://blog.custora.com/2012/02/customer-lifetime-value-techniques-why-you-need-to-be-careful-with-cohort-analysis/

======
stfu
Makes an interesting comparison to the page where they "sell" cohort analysis:
<https://www.custora.com/home/feature_cohort_analysis>

~~~
cpierson
Hey, Corey from Custora here. We're huge fans of cohort analysis in general -
it provides all kinds of insights into how customer behavior is changing. It's
a powerful way of viewing historical data.

However, we need to be careful when using cohort analysis as a technique to
predict lifetime value. There are many situations where cohort-based CLV
predictions miss the mark by quite a bit.

~~~
stfu
I respect that you guys are not just trying to hype your tools but giving in
these blog posts actually a very balanced portrait of them. Would love to see
some postings on how you cope with the aspect that the data is somewhat always
historic or how to overcome that problem.

